# is it illegal to drive in wellies???



## china (11 January 2009)

some one at work said to me today that they thought i was illegal to drive in wellies. coz on my way to work when putting my car in gear i had my wellies on and my foot slipped off the clutch and it stalled. and my friend said i think that why its illegal. coz of feet slipping off pedals.?
anyone else know anything bout this?


----------



## saddlesore (11 January 2009)

Never heard of that before! Although i admit i have suffered from the 'welly foot slip' myself in the past!


----------



## Maizy (11 January 2009)

Not sure about wellies but I have heard it is illegal to drive in spurs...obviously!


----------



## littlemisslauren (11 January 2009)

i've been told its illegal to drive in wellies but im not sure...


----------



## china (11 January 2009)

some one commented on the internet that if you drive with no shoes you are not deemed in control of you vehicle. and the same applys when wearing wellies. i always wear my wellies lol.


----------



## niaismyname (11 January 2009)

ohhh.. my mum wears wellies in the car all the time when she takes me to the stables and stuff..
.. i need to go telll her.. eek.


----------



## *hic* (11 January 2009)

The Highway Code states that before moving off you must ensure that:* clothing and footwear do not prevent you using the controls in the correct manner.*

So not illegal but be aware that if you have an accident they may try to attribute it to your footwear. I had a caution for riding a motorbike in four inch heels after a cyclist wobbled into me - nothing wrong with my driving, just her steering, but I was the one who ended up with the caution.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (11 January 2009)

I doubt it is! the shoes I drive in some times shocking and in summer I drive with no shoes on at all! get a good feel of the pedals that way!


----------



## Donkeymad (11 January 2009)

It is perfectly legal to drive in wellies. Would be far worse in flip-flops or something!


----------



## CrazyMare (11 January 2009)

My aunt took her driving test barefoot - and always drives barefoot even now.

Never had a problem driving in wellies or barefoot myself. Can't drive in heels or my long boots though.


----------



## Boltonrider (11 January 2009)

A strange law relates to this Q!!

There is no law in the UK which makes the wearing or non wearing of any type footwear an offence.

HOWEVER.... driving barefoot is seriously frowned upon and could see you with 3 points for failing to be in control of a moving vehicle!!

The reasoning.... barefoot is known and proved to be dangerous when braking, the power applied in a braking situation is over 50% LESS when barefoot!!

As fo all other footwear.... the debate is ...are you in full and proper control of your vehicle at ALL TIMES.... obviously in your case this has been answered by "Foot slip"... maybe keep a change of footwear for driving in the vehicle.... wouldn't want it on your mind should god forbid...you had "foot slip" which resulted in a serious accident.

Also worth noting... most UK insurance companies will refuse to pay out if your involved in a accident and they find out you had no footwear on at the time.


----------



## dieseldog (11 January 2009)

I was stopped by the police for drink driving on New years day.  I was wearing my wellies and they never said a word.  I wasn't drunk either, they were stopping everyone.


----------



## CrazyMare (11 January 2009)

Where is the published research for that Bolton Rider?

I would say thats not true. I feel much more confident I can feel the pedals and in control when barefoot than say if I was wearing heels or flipflops.


----------



## lilym (11 January 2009)

what a load of utter bollox!!!! i can think of several types of footwear that are far more unsuitable to drive in than wellies???!!! do they think farmers change their footwear everytime they get in and out of their car then???!!


----------



## JM07 (11 January 2009)

i know someone who was fined and given points for wearing flip-flops after an accident.


----------



## Boltonrider (11 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Where is the published research for that Bolton Rider?

I would say thats not true. I feel much more confident I can feel the pedals and in control when barefoot than say if I was wearing heels or flipflops. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just for you CM....I'm gonna try and copy a of the paperwork issued to EMS workers on a Road Traffic Law site... may take me a little while as they protect these documents.
On a different line...depending who you insure with.... carefully check your policy wording.... there's four major insurers who actually list the matter in the policy!!!
Lastly...check with your insurer personally.... you may be in for a wee shock...!


----------



## Boltonrider (11 January 2009)

The Driving Standards Agency issues the following advice: 
"Wear sensible clothing for driving, especially on a long journey. Suitable shoes are particularly important. We also would not recommend driving barefoot because you don't have the same braking force with bare foot as you do with shoes."

Features of suitable driving footwear: 

The sole of the shoe should not be no thicker than 10cm 
At the same time, the sole should not be too thin or too soft 
There should be enough grip to prevent the sole from slipping off the pedals 
The shoe should not be too heavy 
It should not limit ankle movement 
It should not be wide enough to mean accidentally stepping on two pedals 
Gym or walking shoes should work fine

Thinking of claiming for a Road Collision injury....
YES it will possibly affect that as well...

http://www.accidentsdirect.com/Accident-Claims/How-not-to-jeopardise-an-accident-claim.aspx


----------



## longtalltilly (11 January 2009)

Heels have to be worse than  wellies!


----------

